

Android gradient screenshot madness - stoey
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2014/11/android_gradien.html

======
highwind
Then again, one cannot expect all of any website's client devices to have a
correctly calibrated displays. Unless you have control over entire stack (from
your service hardware all the way to client displays), you have to start your
design (graphical or otherwise) with the assumption that there will be
differences in how your product is perceived by your clients.

